# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Kolam kegiatan KOI's

## Ajik Raffles

Mungkin banyak yang tahu bila dari sebuah tempat di kawasan Kebayoran Baru, Koi Owners of Indonesia - society  atau yang akrab disebut KOI's "sementara" bermarkas. Selama hampir tiga tahun tempat ini layaknya "rumah" bagi KOI's. Disinilah berbagai ragam ide digagas, mulai dari Forum KOI's, KOI Festival, Kontes Merah Putih, Koi Talk, GO Event, Keeping Contest, bahkan majalah KOI'S. Semuanya lahir dari hiruk pikuk sebuah tempat di jalan Wijaya I No. 64

Wijaya adalah tempat yang strategis, mudah dijangkau dari berbagai penjuru Jakarta. Tidak heran bila banyak anggota komunitas KOI's menjadikan tempat ini favorit untuk kumpul, berbagi pengalaman dan bertukar ide bagaimana memelihara koi.

Namun Wijaya bukan tanpa kelemahan. Berbilang hari dan berganti bulan, Wijaya terus dikeluhkan bagai tempat dengan keindahan semu. Di kalangan komunitas koi, tidak ada tempat yang lebih menarik dan indah selain di tepian sebuah kolam. Dan adalah mengejutkan tempat seperti Wijaya sama sekali tidak memiliki kolam koi representatif. Bagaimana mungkin sebuah tempat kumpul komunitas koi tanpa fasilitas kolam koi?

Maka dari beberapa kali pul - kumpul komunitas KOIs akhirnya Wijaya pun menyerah. Keangkuhan tergerus semangat komunitas yang ingin memiliki sebuah kolam untuk mengakomodasi berbagai ragam kegiatan, mulai dari GO hingga riset kecil - kecilan bagaimana memelihara koi, mengamati pertumbuhan koi lokal atau koi impor dengan bloodline tertentu.....

Maka dari sudut sebuah tempat di bilangan Wijaya..... dari sebidang tanah yang tidak begitu luas.....



KOI's membentangkan asanya, memiliki kolam representatif untuk mengartikulasikan kegiatan - kegiatannya. Dengan dukungan pakar apresiasi dan juga kolam koi yang dimiliki KOIs, sebut saja diantaranya nama  nama seperti Luki, Eno, Agung, Sony dan beberapa nama lainnya.... lahirlah sebuah gagasan mengenai kolam.....



Dengan dimensi PxLxT (6x3x1,6) m3 dan konsep _purification with fully aeration n finishing by bakki shower 3 or 4 tray _ , Kolam dirancang mudah perawatan dengan kelayakan optimum memelihara koi. Kolam ini dedikasikan sebagai kolam percontohan bagi para penggemar koi sekaligus mengakomodasi berbagai kegiatan KOI's

Pembangunan kolam ini didukung *TB Koi Pond* (spesialis scientific pond), *Flexycoat Waterponding* (spesialis cat kolam), *Feikoi Centre* (penyediaan media), dan beberapa sponsor lainnya.... 

Dibangun sejak awal April dan direncanakan selesai dalam waktu 2-3 minggu kemudian... Kolam ini akan memulai petualangannya pada awal Mei mendatang..... 

Mungkinkah Wijaya meraih mimpinya? berikut laporan perkembangan konstruksinya, disajikan khusus sebagai bahan pembelajaran bagi kita semua....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bmartinusinaga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

mantap ...
semangat terus pak
ayo kawan2 mania partisipasi dunk..........  ::  

jangan lupa pak harus ada mini bar nya & tiket masuk pada yg maau lihat  ::   ::   ::  

titip ikan boleh tapi ada kursnya  ::

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bmartinusinaga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Kolam impian yg segera terwujud, disini makin kumplit aja... mau belajar ttg kolam langsung aja datang ke Wijaya.   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Atas partisipasi teman2 mudah2an kolam ini bisa jadi percontohan utk pembuat kolam baru., baik dari urusan biaya, teknologi dan pemeliharaan parameter airnya.

Biaya = diharapkan dapat dibuka di forum ini tentang perincian biaya.
Teknologi = dgn adanya RDF,Bakki Shower dg bakteri housenya..,dpt dilaporkan perkembangan ikan.
Pemeliliharaan Air = pendataan parameter air dan jumlah ikan yg optimum.., dan dilaporkan perkembangan ikan.

RDF sdh ada KC yg mensponsori..
Bakteri House..?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Dear All,
> Buat yang lagi mau bikin kolam atau renovasi kolam dan tertartik dengan konsep kolam ini, silakan datang kapan aja ya. Begitu juga buat yang cuma mau liat - liat. You are all welcome anytime to Wijaya



kalo mau nitip boleh gak pak ajik?   ::

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dan inilah tamu agung pertama yang mengunjungi proyek pembuatan kolam percontohan ini. 



Sorry, om. Tampang kelihatan agak memble   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

jongkok? tampang lagi hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm? mata syahdu?

kayak lagi apa ayo?

huehehehehehe kok jadi apresiasi kodok sih?   ::

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz balik

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> mantabb om    keep update
> 
> 
> uhuiiii, ada yang sudah resmi pakai warna biru nih....


makan2 donk....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

> Kolam ini kelihatannya tidak akan membuang - buang waktu. Beberapa minggu setelah selesai kolam ini akan langsung menggelar event "2nd National Grow Out Event 2009. Keterangan mengenai kegiatan ini bisa dilihat di: 
> viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4565&p=119142#p119142


SELAMAT, 2nd National Grow Out Event 2009 terlaksana di kolam baru.....  ::

----------


## light_c

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teguh ws

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teguh ws

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

dooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr om java koi ditembak om ajik kayaknya pas kena titik sasaran.......... :P

----------


## teguh ws

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

siapp om glen   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nahdi76

Saya mampunya baru bisa nyumbang Doa aja nih...
Semoga diberikan kelancaran dan kesuksesan 

comment-nya bener2 kolam yg maknyuzzzzz

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> di sini gak pakai prod resun minta sponsor pasti gak dpt
> 
> msh bingung yah pak ???
> 
> usul sy canopi blm di jwb ?    kaburrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Ini dia maksud saya pak, saya kan gak jualan canopi, kalo nyumbang canopi kan lucu.

Kalo Chiller Resun kan bisa minta importernya sponsor/sumbang, dan nama tokonya dipublish.
Saya coba bantu ngomong ya.

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

tumpengan nya pake peyek koi   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## widy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

The Master ...    ::  




> Ada tamu datang nih...

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> kalau kumpul BOOROONG KOI GO 
> 
> 
> ooooo. jadi kalau para master kumpul selalu borong ikan toh


Belum borong koi om Bunta dan om Soegi, kolam alam sutra masih proses gali....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

mangkanya biar cepet dapet komisi nyumbang tuh ke kolam wijaya  :P  :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

> brem brem brem


AW...AW...AW...AW...AW...AW...AW...AW...
AW...AW...AW...AW...AW...AW...AW...AW...AW...AW...  AW...AW...AW...AW...AW...AW...
AW...AW...
AW...AW...
Ky iklan apa hayooo??  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## widy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> waduh. dah keliatan kinclong nya..... itu di rendam brp lama ya????


Proses pengecatan selesai hari Kamis yang lalu setelah berkali - kali tertunda karena hujan. Hari ini, lagi di coba test air untuk melihat ada yang rembes atau tidak.... Kalau tidak ada masalah kita akan langsung masuk air... dah gak tahan...  :: 

*TES PEREMBESAN*

Sudah dilakukan sejak dua hari ini, dan sejauh ini tidak ada hal - hal yang tidak diinginkan. Mudah - mudahan begitu seterusnya ......



Setelah bebas rembes, selanjutnya pasang media..... 

*Persiapan Media*



*Tks buat Jakarta Koi Centre*  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nachacha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

setujuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
itu yg buat penasaran

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## widy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## light_c

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> kolamnya keren bgt.....andai kolamku kyk gt....aku kebetulan lg buat kolam jg nih tp bingung mendingan 3.5x1.3x1.2 atau 4x1.2x1.2 ksh masukan dong mana yang lbh baik???? para master koi??


4x2x1,5 baru pas ...........

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arnold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> kopi susu hangat.


susunya masih freshhhh ya om  ::  suhunya passsssssssss

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tongkik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*CHAMBER: BEFORE & AFTER (2)*

*BAK PENGENDAPAN:*



Foto kiri posisi bak pengendapan sebelum running test dan yang sebelah kanan setelah running test. Pusaran air yang masuk ke inlet RDF (menggunakan pipa berdiameter 6 inchi) terlihat smooth dan hampir tanpa gerakan. Ini penting agar pengendapan berjalan maksimal. Efeknya kerja RDF dan bio chamber akan semakin ringan dan frekuensi kerja RDF lebih jarang yang ujung2nya menghemat konsumsi listrik.

Outlet dari bottom drain berupa T-Y. Bagian atasnya dihubungkan dengan 2 buah standing pipe (terlihat) yang berfungsi menekan arus air dari dasar kolam sehingga arus yang terbentuk terarah dan perlahan sehingga tidak menimbulkan riak yang mengganggu maksimalisasi kerja bak pengendapan  

Tampak pelampung di bagian atas yang akan mengatur penambahan air dari water tower. Air pada bak pengendapan akan berkurang karena kerja RDF atau mekanisme flushed pada bak pengendapan   


*SUPPORTED:*
*Pond Design by: Team Kolam KOI's (eno, luki, agung, soni, ajik)
Cunstruction by: TB Pond Koi (specialist in experimental & scientific pond)
RDF Mechanical Filter by: Koi Collection
Biological Filter: Jap Mat + Crystal Bio by Sunter Koi
Baki Shower: Crystal Bio by Sunter Koi
Aerator: Yasunaga, 80 W for Direct Flushing & Bio Chamber by Feikoi Centre and Yasunaga 120 W for Pond by Dodo Koi
Submersible Pump: Tsurumi, 40 PU, 150 watt by Steamkoi*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> Lagi cari kayu buat penutup filter nih... ulin atau bangkirai...
> Kali - kali aja ada anggota forum ini yang bisa kasih best price...


Bengkirai jangan bro ajik. Kalo bisa ulin ato damar laut.
Kolam yang di pabrik pake ulin. owner order langsung ke palembang. Jakarta mah kayanya susah.
Bisa dicek ke teman yang main kayu di daerah tb simatupang, pak budi telp toko. telp 84307592.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> Originally Posted by ronnie
> 
> Gmbar chambr yg sblh kanan itu udah terisi air blm om..  ato itu emang udah terisi air tp kondisi CB mengapung?? trs efektifitasnya gmn tuh??
> Mohn pencerahannya ya... bt pembelajaran newbie ini  
> 
> 
> Kita sama - sama belajar ya om, pengetahuan saya tentang kolam dan media juga tidak berbeda jauh, apalagi teknologi kolam dan kualitas media belakangan ini berkembang pesat.
> 
> Bak sebelah kanan sudah diisi air, kondisi CB sedikit (+/- 2 cm) di atas permukaan air. CB akan menyesuaikan dengan ketinggian air setelah selang waktu tertentu.
> ...


Pak Ajik, CB lama2 jika bisa menjebak kotoran2 halus yang lolos dari mekanis, apa gak ribet bersihinnya ?

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by spirulina
> 
> ...


berarti indukkanya 'triomacan' ya om awal?!  ::   ::

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

> Boleh juga oom Soegi yang awet muda terus, buat mungutin point-point nanti kalau ada kontes lagi    
> 
> cheers


hahahaha setuju ditunggu yah om  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

> Kolamnya berbusa soalnya ikannya pada ngiler...



koi doyan sate juga ya

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ok2, sudah sy perhatikan, dia ikutin level air..
> 
> thanks ya.. maklum, beginner..
> 
> btw, kalo pake CB, ga usa pake UV lagi? ato tetep di pake UV nya?
> 
> kolam sy full outdoor..
> 
> tks


Reading saya bilang, CB efektif di hari ke-29, tapi dengan kapasitas volume kolam 1 ton per box dan suhu lebig rendah dari Indonesia. Saya gak tahu persis apakah kedua parameter ini akan berpengaruh pada kinerja CB. Kalau mau dipake aja UV-nya sambil nunggu kerja CB optimal. Kalau mau sabar ya tunggu aja... cuma ikan jangan digeber makannya   ::

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arnold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bisonz999

om ajik, progress kolamnya begimana?
penasaran dengan kualitas air hasil RDF..
soalnya sekarang saya sedang progress bikin kolam dengan RDF juga..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ANGGI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ANGGI

> Coba ke om ENO.
> TB Pond 0812 962 7557


bapak willim pantoni...terima kasih atas petunjuknya

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hi,

thanks for all the nice comments  ::  This makes all the work worth it!!!  ::  

Basically the results are pretty much as expected but I thought it might take a bit longer. The main target for us is to produce the equipment in Indonesia, so we don't pay anymore for big brand names, import taxes, freight charges etc. So far things worked out quite well and also quality wise we seem to be on the right track. The RDF is now exported to Europe and the UV might follow very soon  ::  

We have recently received a new CNC machine from Germany which opens the door for many more products MII. The machine will be set and started within this month and then we have a lot more products in the pipeline (Jetscreen, Protein Skimmer, Gate valves, Ozone/Oxygen reactors, an MII Nexus filter etc.). I think this year will be quite exciting and hopefully we can get more products manufactured here  ::  

Here are some pics of the CNC machine.....

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## z4ckzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

ckckckckckck.....top markotop om...  ::

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

